# e-collar & raoming question



## Bwana (Feb 16, 2006)

Thinking seriously about getting an e-collar for my young lab but don't know which brand and model.

Also, at what age is appropriate?

I am thinking that having one with a "tone" feature would be a good idea to use to get her attention rather then relying on the shock portion all the time or having to use a whistle.

Any thoughts?

Another issue we are dealing with is at times the pup wanders over to the neighbors yard if he isn't being played with even though we are in the area but doing something else. How do I break her of this? She is nearly 12 weeks old.


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

Most collars today have the tone feature. They also have a variable intensity control. They also have a nick feature.
I use a SportDog SD-1800 two dog model.
My brother uses the SprotDog Wetland Hunter 2000. Both have what you are looking for, the collar and transmitter are also totaly submersible.
I would suggest that you check out a bunch and see what serves your purpose.
On the other thing.........I would suggest that your dog be in a travel kennel if not getting 100% of your undivided attention.
Confine or supervise is another way to put it. You and your dog will be the better for following this simple procedure.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

In most training programs, Ecollar Conditioning begins around 5-7 months. Like Force Fetch, you can't rush it, each dog is different and will catch on at it's own pace. Most trainers I know start with putting the collar on the pup for about a month before the actual conditioning starts, so it gets used to wearing it.

As always in training, OB needs to be formalized and rock solid before more advanced levels such as CC.

Think of an ecollar as a method of reaching out and tapping your dog on the shoulder to remind it that's it's still under your command, so always use it at the lowest possible setting that gets the dog's attention. My experience has been that with a properly trained & conditioned dog, it quickly learns that when it has the collar on you can do this, and it's rarely needed.

I recommend you get the Mike Lardy Ecollar Conditioning video and book and study the process before beginning.

I use a Dogtra 1200NC, as the system is fully waterproof and the transmitter is the smallest available. I believe it's the best system for the handler & gundog that primarily hunt waterfowl, which we do. I personally don't like or see a need for the the "page" feature on an ecollar, and some guys do. There's no right answer, to each his own.

I run my dog through at least one training session every day, and put the collar on one session every 1-2 weeks. I often start these sessions with some indirect pressure OB work, which by & large negates the need to nick my dog during the body of the training. She knows the collar is there, and knows how to turn off training pressure by performing crisply & efficiently.

A person might be inclined to think a dog would view FF and CC (they go hand in hand) as negative experiences. Surprisingly, many gundogs tend to associate the ecollar with the positive experiences of training and hunting. My Josie goes into a happy lab fit when I get out her collar, as she knows she's either going to train hard or go hunting...

Good luck...


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

I agree with NDT as to watch a good vidoe of how to train with the collar. My lab sounds much like his in that he will get excited when he even hears the jingle of the buckle. Sometimes he will go over to the hook where it hangs and hit it then look at me. I have a tritronics model that has a rechargable collar and reciever. The down side is that the reciever is bulky and heavy, fine for short walks but long days in the feild get kinda annoying. I to had problems with my lab roaming and he was about two years old before I got a collar. After about TWO WEEKS of training my dog I let my wife take him for a walk and she asked if I got a different dog. A neighbor also told me to purchase a good one and not a cheap one. One that reaches out a ways which will cost a little bit more but be well worth it. remember and do plenty of research and get one you will like. and good luck


----------

